

Xpra is screen for X applications - rwolf
http://code.google.com/p/partiwm/wiki/xpra

======
nl
Mmmm.. ec2 instance running X+Xpra+FreeNX Server, then NX on the client and
you have your desktop anywhere.

(X on EC2: [http://blog.decaresystems.ie/index.php/2007/05/23/amazon-
web...](http://blog.decaresystems.ie/index.php/2007/05/23/amazon-web-services-
the-future-of-data-centre-computing-part-3/))

(FreeNX: <http://freenx.berlios.de/>)

~~~
houseabsolute
Hmm, this actually works just fine for me with only NX client. What advantage
does Xpra bring to the table?

~~~
_delirium
Or just Xpra, for that matter--- Xpra was written as a replacement for NX
(<http://lwn.net/Articles/343389/>), and they have heavily overlapping
functionality, so it seems odd to use both rather than picking one.

~~~
steve19
Does Xpra offer the same level of compression as NX?

NX is designed to work fast over low bandwidth connections.

~~~
StavrosK
It doesn't look like it. If you need a remote desktop, NX is the way to go, in
my opinion. However, I do use Xpra for long-running programs because I don't
want to have a full-blown X server running all the time.

------
StavrosK
I used Xpra today to run a small console program on my headless server, and I
attached to it from my laptop. It worked very well, until I changed my ssh
port to some nonstandard one. Bye-bye, attach functionality...

Does anyone know of a way to specify the ssh port?

~~~
rwolf
[http://www.mail-archive.com/parti-
discuss@partiwm.org/msg002...](http://www.mail-archive.com/parti-
discuss@partiwm.org/msg00279.html) seems to indicate there is no current way
to specify nonstandard ssh port.

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, too bad :/ Thanks for the info!

------
luu
See <http://shifter.devloop.org.uk/> if you want to connect to a *nix/BSD box
from Windows with Xpra (cygwin doesn't have an Xpra package)

------
ScottBurson
I use Xpra, but it's a little buggy. E.g., buttons don't always appear in the
right position within a dialog. Sometimes it hangs up and I have to restart
it. Some fairly complex apps don't like to run under it (I think I had this
problem with IntelliJ IDEA, which also isn't entirely happy under VNC/twm).
Also, running XEmacs under Xpra is a bit slow for some reason.

I use VNC day in and day out, and Xpra has not replaced VNC for me, though I
originally thought it might. The rootless model is cool.

------
mgunes
Something similar, with Telepathy:
<http://marnanel.dreamwidth.org/134350.html>

------
positr0nic
How is this different from simply using NX?

~~~
signa11
check the "What about NX?" at xpra-faq [
<http://code.google.com/p/partiwm/source/browse/README.xpra> ]

~~~
johnitsagal
Wow is using NX without a commercial license really that painful? We use it at
work amd it's great; much snappier than VNC.

Xpra sounds great but I'm concerned about the lack of support for various
features, and -judgung from the FAQ- the author's perception that they're not
important.

~~~
_delirium
Yeah, the open-source version of NX isn't really ready to run; it's just a
GPL'd library of the core functionality. The FreeNX project produced a
working, distributable version (<http://freenx.berlios.de/>), but it seems to
have lost steam--- no releases since 2008. There's also a reimplemented
version from Google, though it's not actively developed anymore either:
<http://code.google.com/p/neatx/>

